# [fixed] Your "default" facial expression?



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

What do you think yours is?

Meh, messed up poll again, just post here. lol


----------



## danscch (Jun 21, 2010)

Did you forget to add a poll? If you did, click 'thread tools' then add poll.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

danscch said:


> Did you forget to add a poll? If you did, click 'thread tools' then add poll.


Oh, wow, didn't see that, thanks


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Sad, angry, indifferent


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:blank and :|


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neutral/indifferent and spaced/zoned out.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My neutral face is probably everything in that poll except happy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sleepy FO SHO.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Either focused or irritated.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Neutral.

On a semi-related note: I always have a lot of difficulty maintaining a neutral expression when I'm at the hairdressers.. I'm not sure why, but I really have to concentrate to look neutral when I'm there, lol. I mean if I sat there with a big grin they'd think I'm some kinda weirdo, but if I looked sad they'd ask me what was wrong or be worried...


I hate going to the hairdressers... :S


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

pita said:


> My neutral face is probably everything in that poll except happy.


ditto


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Scowl.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Fearful


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sad or serious. I got another "smile" comment today! I think I hold a record.


----------



## timotheos (Aug 12, 2010)

I try to look indifferent, but I don't know how successful I am. The other day someone told me I looked "confused."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm stuck in Neutral.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sad, angry, and neutral.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

At first I was like 

:|

Then I was like 

:|


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

People always say it looks like I'm staring off into space-- very indifferent.
It's true; all of it. I probably am; and I am.


----------



## Biscuity (Aug 6, 2010)

In the words of Ringo Starr: "People always think i'm sad, but, it's just my face" :blank


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Proud member of Angry Neutral Faces Unite.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Scared-I always look like I'm about to panic.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Indifferent, almost always. :blank


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Angry/Neutral/Sad


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

sad/neutral/indifferent
zoned when stoned


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Sad, angry, sleepy, zoned out.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

pita said:


> My neutral face is probably everything in that poll except happy.


Same



anx1ety said:


> sad/neutral/indifferent
> zoned when stoned


I'm actually happy when stoned :lol
Like a happy spaced out feeling, but still sort of aware. It's hard to explain.


----------



## radeon9700pro (Aug 29, 2010)

People ask me whats wrong even when I don't think I'm looking sad. So i guess that makes my default expression sad, though I've always thought it was just indifferent.


----------

